# Fun or Ghastly Baby Blanket?



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

to be honest
I LOVE the colorful stripes
not thrilled on the cream border
:thumbup:


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

Well..........I can honestly say Go ahead and send It's Happy..colorfull....A good Mom will keep the blanket CLEAN & fresh smelling I shouldn't be answering..I'm a g grand mom but think i can speak for a new mom


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the border; and it is very colorful. I think it would make a nice baby present.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely blanket, love the colours!!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fun. Apparently, baby pastels are passe. Saturated colors rock.


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

thanks - it's looking like a "send it" so far

it's late here in the UK so I'm off to bed and I will check back and see where we are in the morning

I've had it sitting in my living room for 4 weeks so another night won't matter!

goodnight all


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, I love...love it!
Just the right amount of color!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great for developing synapses.


----------



## youngblood57 (May 8, 2012)

i love it. i think it is very very pretty and would look wonderful with my new chair.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

like it....boy or girl, this is a fun blankie


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

very pretty ..sweet and cheerful ..i'd like it :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Fun! So much more stimulating than soft pastels all over. 'Course, I've never been a pastel Gal at all. Definitely send it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think it's great! Lots of colors and texture for the baby to enjoy. But it's mostly white, so not overpowering. I love it!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the colors! Very primary color scheme, stimulating to babies. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful blanket. I think that any new mom would be pleased to receive it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i like it,wish i had made that one instead of the one i'm making, mine is boring blue,can you share the pat?


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

I really like it. Babies like bright colors.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's bright and modern....boy or girl.....I think the new Mom will like it. Ask her and let her know you will replace it if she prefers. I always remind myself to have the receiver 'buy into' the pattern etc. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Would be nice if you could post your picture here so that we didn't have to leave the site and go to your blog before commenting..... That said.... the blanket is surely gift worthy. Great colors and nicely executed. For me, I don't care for the cream panel - as it looks a bit like two halves of different blankets, but that is just a personal style opinion. The blanket, is unique, well made and very attractive.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It's smashing. You should be proud to send it.


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I like it! It's perfect for a car seat cover. And about pastels being passe' for babies: I just read on some website recently that what has replaced them is neutrals. The colors they showed were shades of grey. I just didn't 'get' that.


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

! think it is a fun colored blanket. Especialy for a little boy. How can those colors just not make you smile ? It made me think of a giant bunch of balloons or going to a circus. Needless to say I love it! I made one very similar for my grandson in the THOMAS THE TRAIN colors...what fun!


----------



## pec243 (Jul 24, 2011)

I love it! Pattern and colors are terrific, and the baby will declare it a favorite "blankie".


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2011)

I like it! Fun colors!


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it is great. The baby should love the bright colors. When my grandchildren were born I made them a quilt and it was bright colors, almost neon, of orange, green, purple etc.. They would play for a long time just looking at and touching the colors. I would love to receive it.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

I like it too. Babies enjoy looking at bright, vibrant colours. It's a great design. Go ahead, be brave!


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

I immediately thought it was a very nice blanket. It's certainly gift worthy! The colors are bright and cheery, not gaudy. Surely both Mom and baby will love it.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's great. My daughter and her friends love brights for their babies.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Love all the bright colours and the pattern. 
Just had a peek at your website.....great yarn there xx


----------



## Crafty Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Love the colours and pattern but would have not done a cream border!
Any new mum would love to receive a gift that's unique and can't be bought at a baby shop. Given me an idea for a blanket for new grandchild expected next month.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it, it's colourful you could always crochet or knit a small safe toy to go with it using same colours and attach it to the shawl , a rattle or something similar.

Love your site too and I've bookmarked the shop. :thumbup:


----------



## perkins52 (Mar 29, 2012)

I Like it.
Lovely bright colours for little one rather than pale pastels.
Avril


----------



## TMoore (Jan 11, 2012)

I like it, I think the colours are really nice together


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I like it very much too.

For me there is one blue stripe too many, but that shouldn't trouble a baby! It's fine, and I'm just being picky..

(I too prefer people to be honest)


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Could you share a link to the pattern?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I love it too. There have been studies that suggest bright colors and high contrast help develop an infant's eyesight. The quilts I've made with bright colors sure seem to be enjoyed by babies! Maybe it's just us mommies and grammies that like the pastels?

The colors are great, love the wavy pattern. Please go ahead and send it!


----------



## kalebsgrandma (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it's great! My daughter is expecting her first in August, and I'm trying to decide what blanket to make (don't know the baby's gender) and this would be perfect!


----------



## Joodles (Mar 27, 2012)

I think it is lovely - i am a granny and was very wary of making items for our recently arrived grandson, but every one of them from pale to brightly coloured, blankets & wearables, was much appreciated by my stepson & his wife. I believe that anything home-made is made with love and consideration for the recipient, it will be a beautiful gift.
Granny Jude


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it's great. Love the colors!!!


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

i love it!


----------



## Bige01923 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think you should send. It has all the colors that a child will love. It may also become the favorite blankie that they so love to carry around. And that would be a complement to you. Sooo, send it. It's lovely.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it! The colours are vibrant and happy - I say "go for it" xxxx


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it is a great blanket and would be more than happy to receive it.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Go send it ....it is a great piece of work !!
IF they do not like it ...too bad it is the thought that counts.
And you made it how could they not like it


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

honestly........... i love it :thumbup:


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

love it!! colorful and well made!!


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I dressed my babies in bright colors and this would have coordinated much better than pastels. It's all good!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

After knitting so many baby clothes I get really tired of pink white blue green so seeing multicolored in the blanket is so nice. I love it. Send it.It is very nice.


----------



## Helen Smith (Oct 17, 2011)

I love the colors and the patterns - glad to see it does not have 
a bunch of holes - they look attreactive but babies catch their fingers. Well done. Helen


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice .. love the bright colours .. can you post the pattern?


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Seems like a lot of love and work has gone into this lovely blanket and it will have plenty of warmth. Send it to your baby with pride!


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Babies respond best to primary colors so this is great.


----------



## nullvoid (May 6, 2012)

My kid's godmother, who has two of her own, said something very wise when I asked her about a children's thing that I thought was gaudy and awful: It's grotesque. They love that.

And you know, it's true. You maybe might not want it over the back of your couch, but a baby would love it, probably for a lot of the same reasons - it's bright, it's eyecatching, it's graphic, it doesn't blend into the background, and it has strong shapes and lots of colors. Babies are refreshingly free of ideas about taste. They just enjoy the things they like. I'm sure they'll love this.

And, not that you asked, but your stitches are impressive.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it is darling.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Like it!


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Love it! It's happy, goes with everything and unisex.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

It is not the kind of thing that I like for babies - colo0r can be scary for little kids. Much will depend on the age of the child.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Love it! Especially like the border, that is really neat. How did you do that?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Babies just love bright colors. I think it is neat!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Send it! Baby will love it!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I like it very much. It's colorful and fun. You did a great job.


----------



## love yarn (Oct 28, 2011)

i think the colors are exciting to a baby, not boring and a beautiful border. i never make two ends alike, more fun to look at. good work. polly henry


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I love it. I would send it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

FUN FUN FUN I think its great! matching hat and booties would be precious too.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it very cheery


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> to be honest
> I LOVE the colorful stripes
> not thrilled on the cream border
> :thumbup:


I agree.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

i like it. Bright colors are "in" for babies. You should see the one I'm knitting right now.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the blanket looks fine. The baby will definitely enjoy all the colors.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the colors but not the border.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Personally, I like it. It is colorful and fun! I think a baby would enjoy looking at the bright colors and sense the wave action.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

definately send it. hand made items certainly mean more, at least to me, than store bought items. and, i think it's lovely. the wittless knitter


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

I think the blanket is a refreshing deviation from the "pastels" that are usually used in baby blankets. MUCH more interesting. I wouldn't have any hesitation to send it. Nice job on the workmanship.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Perfect colors for a baby! I'm sure the baby will be cozy under it no matter what the colors!!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Hope you sent it. Babies like bright colors, contrary to the pastels we are always using with them. Can't have too many little blankies.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Well for a child they might enjoy the color, but for an older person hmmmm, I don't think I would like it.


----------



## lndoyle (Apr 21, 2011)

I really love it! The white background tones down the bright colors to make it baby-friendly and so pretty, but at the same time, the same bright colors make it suitable for the child when he/she gets older too, when his/her taste tends away from pastels.
Really nice job, and the border is lovely.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking a bit like a rainbow...I wouldnt call it ghastley..not my colors, not a fan of the many colors but I would use it if I received it from some one...you can see the love of the creater written all over it..


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like it! What did you not like about it?


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

What's wrong with it? Not my favorite but I would be happy to receive something hand crafted.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I love it and I think that the colors are great, it can be used for a baby and also as used for when the child gets older. I would not hesitate to send it and I would have been grateful to have recieved a blanket like that for my son when he was a baby. It is cheerful and happy and fun and that is what mothers and children like.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

fionajayne, I'd be thrilled to receive such a beautiful blanket. It makes me happy. I would love to wrap up a new baby in such a lovely gift.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

The blanket is happy. Give it with pride and love. The new mothers I know would love it. Very pretty.


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful....wonderful!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I think it's lovely. You did a great job!

Karen N.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Tis done with love.....go with it even tho you are on the fence. Love the colors.


----------



## loulou (May 17, 2011)

I really think it is a beautiful blanket, cause it can be used for a girl or a boy. It also can be used as the child gets older!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Love it. When my boys were born, everything was pastel colors but now mothers want the bright colors to stimulate babies' interest. I have read babies can see bright colors but can not differentiate pastels. Send it. I'm sure Mother and Baby will love it.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I, too, vote for the "fun." I think this blanket is delightful. The colors are great for a baby. Send it and wait for the compliments to roll in. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

This is a lovely gift and I'm sure the Mom will treasure it. Why so many doubts about it? Morningstar


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


Why on earth would you consider it "ghastly"? I think it would be perfect for a little boy.


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

I like it because it is the primary colors and bright. wouldnt surprize me if the baby chooses it as a favorite. I vote a BIGGGGGGGGGGGGG LIKE


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to receive this blanket. Love the colors.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I like it,Lovely bright colours wont show every little spot of spill,


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the colors are too loud for a baby blanket and too startling for a baby. But I do like the pattern. Sorry - that's my honest opinnion that you asked for.


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

wow, I am simply over-whelmed by all the kind comments - I think it is the border that bothers me ... it does indeed look like two separate blankets ... hmm ... I will have a think about it

thank you all so much for your interest and creative support. I don't have a pattern for the blanket, but as a thank you will have a go at writing one. It would be my first ever, so please feed back any mistakes so that I can rectify

and lastly, thank you for your company ... I'm at home with a 5mth old baby boy while my partner works away for 3 weeks - it's great to have some adult chatter to keep me sane between feeds, sleeps, nursery rhyme singing!!!

lots of love
xxx


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I think its lovely, the baby will be snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

love the blanket, it's so colorful! Maybe for an older child? I still like pastels best for a newborn or little older baby.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


It is divine. I especially love the colors and the design on the end. Make a snappy hat to match and the world will beat a path to your hook. thanks for sharing. will you post the pattern?


----------



## MARY MEIER (Feb 11, 2012)

I LOVE IT REMINDS ME OF A BEAUTIFUL COLOR BOX AND KIDS LOVE COLOR.


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd love it! It's adorable. Bright, fun, any sex. Send it.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> I like the colors but not the border.


Maybe if the border had some of the colors in it somehow it would look better. Otnher than that I like it.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I like it's zaniness. I'm on the brink of doing out of ordinary baby blankie too, expecting Mum would prefer non specific gender colours. What liberty lies therein!

Grasp the nettle, FJ, thrill the world with your creativity - bon courage!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Fionajayne, I have not made that blanket but I have a 3 month old granddaughter who loves bright busy patterns. She is transfixed by them. I would think a blanket like that would be perfect for a baby learning to focus!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Babies are attracted to bright colors, why would you hesitate? I like it.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it xx


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

I like it a lot. I would have loved to be gifted with the blanket. I say send it with pride.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I prefer pastels for babies but then I am not a baby LOL. A baby, for whom it is intended, will love the bright colors so go ahead and send it. The work looks really good. Be proud. Edith M


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Definitely FUN!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think it is great. The work is lovely and the colors very bright.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

didn't much care for the edging. but the blanket I like a lot. finish with a white edge


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Love the colors and so will the baby, as they are always drawn to bright colors.
The labor of love should be appreciated.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


Now why would that be considered ghastly? I think it is a beautiful blanket. The colours are nice and lively. I love it. Well done.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


I don't see why you would say ghastly? It is very nice and I love the colors. I wouldn't rip it out and start over you put a lot of time and love into it.


----------



## Grandma Edie (Feb 21, 2012)

I really like it, the colors will brighten Mom's day too.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Of course send it! Not only is it bright and fun, but You made it with love. It will be cherished.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I like it. The body maybe could have used a border better suited than the one you used but other than that it's very nice. Don't be so hard on yourself :-D


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Delightful. The bright colors will stimulate the baby. Need to market that pattern~

knittykitty


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

I think it is beautiful. The colours are good and your work is outstanding.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

It's truly a work of art!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Seems as though pastels are more for the adults and bright colors please the babies. Who do we make these for the adults or the babies? I say go bright for the babies. I've been around many years and never saw a baby afraid of blanket colors. I have seen them smile at and continually grab at bright colors. Bright colors do stimulate their minds but in a good way not a scary one. Save the pastels for the grownups.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for giving the blanket to the new mom. I too love the bright colors and I'm sure the baby will too!


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

It is nice and colorful for a baby, babies need color, very pretty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Send it. Babies love bright colors. Any mother would love and appreciate it.


----------



## pegohmyheart (Jan 3, 2012)

Love it! Very fun and happy. Beautifully done and will probably be baby's favorite....


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the bright colors and am sure the baby will also. Any Mom would love to receive this for her baby.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

kinda busy, but definitely not ghastly


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think it is really nice and cheerful I can just see baby looking at all of the bright colors.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Fun; I have a granddaughter who would love it.


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

Would be used during the cold weather when colors should be Welcomed! Love the Colors!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I love it too. So beautiful and colorful. What mom wouldnt love that for her baby?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


I think it is lovely. and looks like it will work in the booster seat when the child is older too! Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

This is a very fun and colorful baby blanket with lots of texture. Would like it in an adult size too.
Carol L.


----------



## Joann1216 (Mar 11, 2011)

I say send it I usually do very traditional colors pink with white or yellow and white or blue and white once in a while gray and yellow or with white. This is so colorful and just so unexpected it is wonderful. Lucky baby. Maybe I can now be brave and go color. Great job


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

It's great!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


WONDERFUL! Lot of fun lovely bright colors, different stitches for visual and tactile enjoyment. Well done, mama!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it. A baby's eyes more easily focus on bright colors and contrasts, so it's perfect.
By the way, I grew up in Weldon, so close.


----------



## peg florida (Jun 16, 2011)

I am for sending it. I think it is very bright and colorful for a baby, as colors for babies have changed from the pastel colors to bright and cheerful. Peg


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

I really like it and would like the pattern....thanks


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Love it!! Stimlates the baby with all the great colors.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


It wouldn't be my first choice, but it is colorful and a new mom would probably love to have it.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I would definitely send it. I think we are sometimes afraid to go out of the norm, but I say go for it. It is beautiful. I would appreciate it if I was the recipient.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i think its beautiful perfect for boy or girl!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I like it! Not ghastly at all.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Cute! What a great idea, blankie for car seat.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


Another vote for Fun


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I love it! It is very tasteful for summer and the colors are not over powering. I say send it!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I think it's great! Lots of colors and texture for the baby to enjoy. But it's mostly white, so not overpowering. I love it!


Couldn't agree more! Are you going to share the pattern? Hugs from Minnesota.


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't see why anyone would not like this blanket. It is bright, well done, baby's love primary colors, send it with love


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree... fun colors, and bright and cheerful. A nice change from the pastels like pink and blue.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

it is really pretty is that pattern hard have never tried it before


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love it!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the baby will be enamoured with the colours especially when their eye are beginning to focus. Yes, send it!

Ramona


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

It is very bright, but for babies that is terrific! The first colors they recognize are the bright primary colors. Don't you dare start again - the mother and the baby will love it.



fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love it! Send it, they will love it also!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Fun! Babies love bright colors! Send it! )


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

A little late but I think the blanket is awesome!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

You want honesty?.......it's too much, over the top....check out the chevron baby blanket at www.purlbee.com.....same concept...less jarring....
julie


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's ghastly. 
It looks schizophrenic to me, like someone started with one design and color scheme then ran out of yarn and changed designs when they did yarn. 
But, that's my opinion and there are now 12 pages of them and I'm sure all have something different to say.


----------



## Loleta (May 14, 2012)

This is beautiful! Nothing ghastly about it at all. Send it!!


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

I think it's great! I'd love todo something similar for my own lap blankie!!!!
Are you opposed to sharing the pattern?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Babies love color and pediatricians encourage new parents to surround them with color and positive stimulation. Think of the mobiles made for hanging over the crib or play pen. That blanket is perfect...just the way it is. May he enjoy it right through college an into his old age!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Not my style, but others will love it. We all see things differently.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd say go ahead and make it. The colours are bright and it doesn't have any holes in it to catch little fingers. I like the blanket very much.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

nice colours, but I wouldn't want to be a baby learning how to focus!

Bec


----------



## lyslie (Oct 6, 2011)

i would be happy to receive it so colourful and lovely


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Send it! The bright colors are great and the patterns in the white are beautiful.


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it's cute! I like the bright colors.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

The workmanship looks very professional and the colors are nice and bright. Much nicer than the usual insipid pastels. Looks like a blanket the baby will hold on to for a long time. My 43 year old daughter has saved a favorite blanket that was a baby present for her, so it does happen.


----------



## UKnana (May 1, 2012)

I love it. I will be knitting something similar for my new grandchild. My daughter loves funky colours!


----------



## Eyarbo (Apr 18, 2012)

:roll: Very nice. I'm sure anyone would be proud to receive this as a gift.


----------



## UKnana (May 1, 2012)

Would you mind sharing the pattern for this?


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Love it! send it!!


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


I thought of crayons when I saw your beautiful blanket. I think both mommy and baby will love it! Its a winner.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Not my idea of a baby blanket.


----------



## egusmeroli (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it's a great blanket, cheerful and happy. Babies respond to bright colors.


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

beautiful and made with Love what a lucky friend. Send IT :thumbup:


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

i would put it on the fun list


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


I like it very much and i think the mother would be please to receive it ,,, go ahead ,,,,


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I like it, the use of the primary colors are so pretty.


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks like a fun blanket. With all the fun colors you won't see the baby mess, it will just be covered up with colors :thumbup:


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

I would be thrilled to receive it.


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

I think its gorgeous and would love to receive it - maybe the red border is a bit heavy but thats just my personal view


----------



## Whoever (May 12, 2012)

Looks good bright and happy


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I like it. Good job


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Love the colorful blanket. it's good for baby's development and will be appropriate as baby becomes a toddler.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

It has great primary colours that can be used to tech the child as s/he grows. I like it.


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


I agree with many of the comments. I like to border and the bright colors.


----------



## cassandra marie (Nov 26, 2011)

Very cool. I think baby will hve fun studying it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love it! I love bright colors and so do babies. The border is very pretty, too.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

fionajayne I absolutely love it! ALL of it the from begining to end. The colors are fabulous. I love colors....Let us know when you have the pattern worked out..please share....


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very fun!


----------



## auntsnue (Apr 22, 2012)

so cute! trust me, that was my gut reaction!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I like it too. It's not your same old same old :lol: Its very pretty. Send it :thumbup:


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks good to me. Lots of color and snuggly warm. What more could you ask for.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

The bright colors look a lot like the one I knitted for my daughter over 30 years ago. I didn't see that the bright colors ever bothered her by stimulating her too much. I would like it much better if it was all bright without the light border. Workmanship is very good and I wouldn't be afraid to send it to anyone. There are always some that don't like homemade or "different" colors so I would be selective in who I sent it to.


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

The free pattern link is here if you would like it ... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-84522-1.html


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I like it a lot!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I like it, I like primary colors for babies much more than pastels. It is not overpowering in the least. I think the mom will love it.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I'd appreciate some honest feedback on this blanket ... http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fun-or-ghastly.html


I'm not sure what the difference is between the first and second picture - other than, the first shows a folded blanket, and the second it is opened up.

I'd like to thank you for providing the pattern - both incarnations look lovely to me!!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I like it a lot, such a nice change from the usual pastels.


----------

